# Hoof boots?



## cowgirl928

Do any of you guys use those easy boot things? What are they? What do they really do? My horse is barefoot so I can't imagine needing one unless riding on terrain that has pebbles so the pebbles can be kept out of the frog. Just curious  oh and why are they so **** expensive?! Are they super valuable or just a hot commodity?


----------



## Saddlebag

If you are even considering them have a professional fit them. There are so many to chose from, some better than others. Many riders like them if opting to ride in rocky footing as they are not permanent like shoes. They are well constructed to withstand the rigors and some last longer than others. Sizing must be done the day of the trim.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Personally, my mare is shod, so easyboots are a 'spare tire' for us, so to speak. I carry an Easyboot Epic in my saddle bag, just in case (and have needed it once).

Your horse may never need the added protection of boots, depending on the terrain you ride over and his/her feet. As the poster above me suggested, have someone in your area who is experienced help you.. it can get very expensive when your experiments don't work!


----------



## cowgirl928

Oh I am not planning on buying any! I just am curious about them


----------



## 2SCHorses

I use Cavallo Sport Boots on my mare's front hooves for rocky rides. She has totally BOMBER feet, though, so the ride has to be rocky or require boots for me to put them on. I like them a lot because they are dead easy to put on, they never come off (even in river crossings), and she gets good traction.


----------



## QOS

I have a pair of Easy Boot Gloves for both of my geldings. I used Biscuit's quiet a bit last year while his hooves were growing out cracks. I used them when we rode in real rocky areas or when one of them has had tender feet. They saved a ride for my cousin's once when they had the horses trimmed two days before the ride. I like having them as "insurance".


----------



## cowgirl928

Hmm all this input makes me more curious then before! Hunny and I have never been on super bad terrain, the worst being gravel roads, but I do wonder if ever we would need them? She has pretty good hooves, and whenever we go on big trail rides we wait to trim them until after the ride or we trim them 1-2 weeks before so they are built up and hard again. I don't think I would need any unless we went riding in the mountains or something. Closest thing we have to actual mountains is Montana Rockies which are a long drive away! We would probably hit South Dakota before Montana in all actuality. 

Do they have good traction? What happens when they get wet? Does water get inside?


----------



## AnnaHalford

I'm curious about this question also since I am considering boots as a 'solution' for my forthcoming long-distance ride. QOS, I assume your pair of boots are fronts? Did you have any fit problems once the cracks were grown out? 

Generally, when should they be fitted - just after a trim or just before a trim is needed?


----------



## 2SCHorses

cowgirl928 said:


> Hmm all this input makes me more curious then before! Hunny and I have never been on super bad terrain, the worst being gravel roads, but I do wonder if ever we would need them? She has pretty good hooves, and whenever we go on big trail rides we wait to trim them until after the ride or we trim them 1-2 weeks before so they are built up and hard again. I don't think I would need any unless we went riding in the mountains or something. Closest thing we have to actual mountains is Montana Rockies which are a long drive away! We would probably hit South Dakota before Montana in all actuality.
> 
> Do they have good traction? What happens when they get wet? Does water get inside?


Mine get great traction. They have a draining system so the water doesn't stay in the boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

I am beginning to rethink the boot issue, with the second horse shoes are getting expensive. Not to mention with all the riding I am doing I am only getting 4 weeks out of a set of shoes instead of 6 to 8 like I used to. Believe I am going with the renegades on Miss Emma.


----------



## 2SCHorses

Joe4d said:


> I am beginning to rethink the boot issue, with the second horse shoes are getting expensive. Not to mention with all the riding I am doing I am only getting 4 weeks out of a set of shoes instead of 6 to 8 like I used to. Believe I am going with the renegades on Miss Emma.


Renegades are awesome! They aren't cheap, but so worth it in the long run if you can do it. I have some friends that ride in the Rocky Mountains that use them and their horses do great. Miss Emma is a lucky mare!!


----------



## Joe4d

wonder what kinda mileage over crush and run I should expect out of the renegades. I have a set of easy boots that not real happy with, super hard to get on and even then not even sure if they are on right or not. A friend has cavelos and they are pretty simple, but you have to use leg wraps as they rub. May add the gaiters to my easy boots to upgrade em to epics.


----------



## 2SCHorses

Joe4d said:


> wonder what kinda mileage over crush and run I should expect out of the renegades. I have a set of easy boots that not real happy with, super hard to get on and even then not even sure if they are on right or not. A friend has cavelos and they are pretty simple, but you have to use leg wraps as they rub. May add the gaiters to my easy boots to upgrade em to epics.


I have Cavallos (sport boots - my mare has small, ovalish hoofs, but my gelding has the simple boots because his hooves are round) and have the pastern wraps, which are easy to put on as well as the boots, which is why I have them. We like them. I have used them on very rocky trails and I am pleased.

I have never used Easy Boots because from what I've seen they aren't that 'easy'. I have a friend that uses them but in the time it takes her to get on one boot, I can get on both my pastern wraps and boots! But the Renegades last a LONG time from what I know.


----------



## jillybean19

One of the ladies from my endurance club does the trimming and fitting for a lot of the horses, so she's coming to trim and give me a "consultation" on boots for my boy. She uses easyboot gloves, but you have to keep your horses feet trimmed to make them fit right - I'm going to learn to rasp my boy's feet so that I can make sure they stay the right shape in between trimmings. I've heard the renegades are a little more flexible and you can go longer in between trimmings, but because of this they aren't quite as snug and fitting. I guess I'll find out more when she comes Thursday.

I would like to go with boots over shoes, especially because I may only get to do 3-4 rides this year (if I'm lucky) and those are the only times I'll need boots or shoes, so they'll be better value over the long run. The lady who's coming to do their trimming used to shoe, but is so sold on boots that she actually sold a horse because they couldn't wear them. I guess flare on your horse's feet really comes into play into whether your horse will be better with shoes or boots


----------



## thenrie

I'm going to bump this thread back into life, as there is good information here and the topic line makes it searchable.

I'm shopping to buy boots for a long distance ride through varied terrain...Mexico to Canada through AZ, UT, ID, Wy, and MT. I would rather not shoe my horses, as I am a believer in barefoot hoof health. I hope to be able to use the boots when necessary and go barefoot the rest of the time. I'm looking for ease of application and removal, durability, and especially comfort of the horse, including the ability to keep debris out of the boot.

I'm specifically looking at the Renegade and the Easyboot Epic or Easyboot Edge. I would like to hear from those who use those specific models.

Joe, I would particularly like to hear from you, since it appears you have experience with both Epic and Renegade.

Thanks.

PS. I also posted this request on the Tack and Equipment forum, but don't seem to be getting any responses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

thenrie said:


> I'm specifically looking at the Renegade and the Easyboot Epic or Easyboot Edge. I would like to hear from those who use those specific models.


I have used an Epic as a spare tire once during a ride. Used it about 10 miles through rocky and/or muddy terrain and was very pleased with how well it stayed in place.

Durability-wise, not sure that 10 miles is much of a test (damned well better last 10 miles!!). :lol:


----------



## endurancerdr

thenrie,

If your looking for ease of application and longevity, then I would recommend Renegades. They are super easy to put on and take off, they have great traction as the material is a bit softer than what Easycare uses and they last a long time. All the parts on the boot are replaceable and I have never had a rub issue like I did with Easycares products. Although the new gaiter on that they have developed is a major improvement over the older ones. I would recommend you have someone familiar with any boot to fit them to your horse. I use Renegade strap on's on my 50 mile endurance rides and use Renegade glue ons for the 75's and 100's. Used to use the Easycare products but I like the Renegades so much more. I rarely have an issue with them and if I do, their customer service is fantastic! If you have anymore questions about them PM me.


----------



## thenrie

Thanks for those responses. I believe I'll try the Renegades first.


----------



## endurancerdr

I don't think you'll be sorry trying them. They are a bit more expensive but they are worth it. One other thing is they are also made in America!


----------



## QOS

If and when my Easyboot Gloves give out I will give the Renegades a try. I don't really have a problem with the EBG but I don't use them that often either.


----------



## gunslinger

I started with Easy boot Epics and they've lasted a couple of years....but...I've replaced the cables once and the gaiters twice. They seem to stay on well but they have come off twice, each time at a gallop.

I bought a pair of Renegades in August....rode them every weekend this fall and took a trip to the smoky's and rode with them.

I've noticed my Walking horse seems to gait a little better in the Renegades and without a doubt the Renegades are easier to get on and off.


----------



## Faustinblack

I'm getting the renegades as soon as I can. I ride all over rocky terrain, on the road, and I hear good things about them. Watched some videos on how to put them on and it looks easy. Plus, I like the colors


----------



## jillybean19

The Renegades are a little more forgiving of changing hooves. With Easyboots, I have to keep my boy's feet trimmed so that they'll fit. In addition, if his feet change, I buy new boots. However, this means they fit exactly like they should and they stay on better. I have also seen the mechanisms not the Renegades break as well...

Maybe it's just because I've already invested over $150 in easy boots, but I really like them. I have the Easyboot gloves.


----------



## PintoJumper

I use cavallo sport boots on my barefoot horse but i recommend (this is going to sound weird) putting a sock on each leg up to just under the knee and then polo wrapping over the sock to keep it in place because they take time to break in even if they fit perfect and will rub your horse raw.


----------



## thenrie

PintoJumper said:


> I use cavallo sport boots on my barefoot horse but i recommend (this is going to sound weird) putting a sock on each leg up to just under the knee and then polo wrapping over the sock to keep it in place because they take time to break in even if they fit perfect and will rub your horse raw.


No way those boots would work for my purposes. I'm going to give the Renegades a try. I still have a couple years before my ride, so I have time to give them a good test-drive before I decide for sure.


----------



## karliejaye

I used to use Easyboot Gloves and loved them. They were a bit of a pain in the behind to get on and off, but I only had one come off once the whole year and a half I used them. My horses hoof shape has changed though as he has continued his barefoot healthy hoof transition, and even with the powerstraps, the gloves weren't fitting right.

I just got a pair of Renegades. I haven't used them yet, but have tried them on and adjusted the cables. They are about 100x easier to put on and off than the gloves were and the cable adjustment was actually pretty easy too. The material seems hardier, too and like it would wear better than the gloves. I am very excited to try them out.


----------



## jillybean19

I've just seen people have to pull Renegades because they slip in the mud and I've also seen the cables break. If you have a mallet and the right easyboot, they're fairly easy to get on and off. Plus, if you need to, you can wrap the hoof in athletic tape and it holds the hoof boot on even better, especially if it's loose. Just plan on buying more than one set since you have to use a different size of the hooves change. But don't ever sell them! You'll always have a horse or a friends' horse that could use your spare ones.


----------



## wild_spot

I've had the same two sets of easyboot gloves for about 3 years now, between them they fit all four of our horses and so far none of the horses hooves have changed enough to need new boots. I do my own maintenance trimming anyway so keeping their feet short enough isn't an issue. I've never found the gloves hard to put on, and I definitely don't need a mallet! Just the right twist and they pop on and then the horse putting weight down pops the heel in to the right place. 

I don't use them very often. Only if we do an endurance ride on rocky ground or if they are a bit footsore due to spring grass or any other reason. However i've never had one fall of.

Maybe I just have the holy grail of horses who have perfectly shaped feet lol!

I did try the epics beforehand and wasn't a fan. SO much bulkier and I found the cables difficult to do up and undo as I have really small hands.


----------



## Painted Horse

I kept my horses barefoot for 5 years. My two primary horses had never had shoes, because they were young when I started the barefoot trend and they went 8-9 years of no shoes before getting their first pair.

This past summer I put shoes back on my horses for the summer/fall. My horses could go ANYWHERE for DAY, My problem come with riding them multiple days on rough terrain. If I stayed barefoot they would come up sore and tender the second or third day of riding. So I had to put boots on.

I'm sure all my purchases from Easyboot made their quarterly profits for those 5 years. Working 4 horses ment I needed 4 sets or 16 boots. That's a little over $800-$900 in original outlay. I found that almost every outing, one of the 16 boots would get damaged. Broken buckle, broken cable, torn gaiter or even a lost boot. It quickly seemed like a was spending more on new boots and repairs of exisiting boots than what it would cost to just put shoes on my horses.

The boots worked fine, Horses moved OK with them. Hooves stayed sound and no soreness, Never had any problems with rubs. My problems just became time and money. Since I was usually the owner, wrangler and guide, it seemed it was always me having to boot up 4 horses before every ride and pull boots after every ride. Let's see 16 boots at 2 minuted each to put on, and 30 seconds each ride to pull off = was 40 minutes I spent messing with boots every ride. And I probably average $20 per ride in repairing parts to my boots. It just got too expensive.

I came to the decision that my horses had to go barefoot and just use the boots for that occassional ride, or they needed to be shod. And my horses just can not ride the rocks of Utah day in and day out barefoot. So I went back to shoes. And the horses did fabulous this past summer.


















This is why I gave up boots. When after every ride you find one of your horses looking like this









It didn't matter which model of boots I had, Epic, BARES, Gloves, they all got trashed going through the rough stuff.









If you are riding down gravel roads, established trails, Boots work great. But if you are bushwacking, having to cross blow down, picking your way thru rocks, They just dont hold up. A 1000 lb horse dragging the buckles across a log as the step over, wedging the boot between two rocks picking their way through a boulder field will break something.


----------



## Painted Horse

After one ride, Look what the sand, grit and rocks of a Utah desert ride does to a boot. The boots did their job. Horses were sound and moving out just fine, But I can't afford to replace boots every ride.



















Just imagine backing the boots against this stuff for 25 miles and you understand why they wear.


----------



## thenrie

Great post! That's the information I have been looking for. That's the kind of riding I'm trying to plan for and I have been worried the boots wouldn't last. My horses are barefoot and tend to get tender after two days as well, but I have yet to have one go lame, luckily. Being barefoot sure makes them learn to watch their step, though.


----------



## jillybean19

You make a good point - boots are great, but not for everybody. I think if I was going to ride regularly in places with extremely rough terrain, I'd go with shoes. However, I have yet to be on an endurance ride where the terrain was as rough as you're showing - it's just impossible to do endurance on that kind of footing. Can you imagine doing an extended trot over that stuff? Since I'm mainly sticking to trottable-trails in endurance, I love the easy boot gloves.


----------



## Painted Horse

I wasn't suggesting that endurance rides did cover that kind of terrain. And there are lots of folks competing in endurance with boots on and doing so successfully.

But I know from the trail that Thenrie has described in this and other post that he wants to ride, that while his planned ride will be a long distance ride like endurance, It will cover lots of extremely rough terrain and have very little in common with what endurance riders experience.


----------



## ParaIndy

I ride in a lot of rocks and cross country also, Painted Horse. Lots of very rocky trails and climbing over logs and through brush. I had been wondering if EasyBoots would work out for that kind of riding and I guess I got my answer!


----------



## Painted Horse

I've lost a few boots when pushing the horses thru thick copse of sagebrush. You go into the mess with boots on and when you come out the other side, I look down and discover I'm missing a boot.  I think, I didn't want to go thru that to start with, let alone getting off my horses and trying to wade back thru the mess looking for a boot hidden under the mess.

If you stay on the trail, you usually are fine, But if you are chasing cows and bushwacking thru the rough stuff, you will have boots that look like my photos.


----------



## pony gal

I have a pr of Old Mac's and 2 pr of Cavallo. Fortunately, I don't use them much anymore. But I didn't have any trouble with them. A friend had Boa Boots, I don't even know if they make them anymore, but she was always having problems with the cables on them.


----------



## jillybean19

With easy boots (I'm not sure about other boots), you can use regular athletic tape and wrap the hoof. The ridges on the inside of the easy boot grip the athletic tape - I've really never had an issue with boots coming off in almost all terrain (of course, we're talking endurance-appropriate terrain here), but the tape makes the boots stick even better. Just be prepared with a flathead screw driver in case you can't get them back off when you're done! In fact, I've added a flathead to my tack box now so I can easily pop the boots of with or without the tape.

It's really simple to wrap the hoof, but have someone show you how to make sure everything is done correctly.

Another note on the boots - put them on the night before an endurance ride! Do your tape, the boot, and put the gator on semi-loose. The morning of your race, undo the gators and make sure there's nothing from overnight on the leg or gator, then put it on tight for your race. If the gator is dry and isn't on tight, this won't cause any problems and eliminates that rush and any frustration the morning of your race.


----------



## gunslinger

I'm having to replace my first tension strap on my Renegades....183 miles of mostly mountain riding on them. $3.50 plus shipping.


----------



## acorn

PintoJumper said:


> I use cavallo sport boots on my barefoot horse but i recommend (this is going to sound weird) putting a sock on each leg up to just under the knee and then polo wrapping over the sock to keep it in place because they take time to break in even if they fit perfect and will rub your horse raw.


I use the cavallo simple boot when I use boots but what I do is turn the horse out in the new boots for thirty min. the first day, couple of hours or three the next time before ever going on a ride. 
Never once in all the miles we've done in the boots had a single rub or needed boot protection but maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## jillybean19

gunslinger said:


> I'm having to replace my first tension strap on my Renegades....183 miles of mostly mountain riding on them. $3.50 plus shipping.


A friend of mine had to replace the tension strap the first time she ever used her Renengades!


----------



## Pattilou

I have been using Easyboot gloves for about 3 years. Can boot be a pain, of course, but I am dedicated to keeping my horse barefoot, so I put up with the hassle ( though shoes can be just as much of a hassle) I generally just boot the front, the rears seem to do fine. The glove for me is easy to put on ( I sure got better and quicker with time) 

I do not have a problem with fit or rubs, as long as, I keep him trimmed regularly. I do have an issue with the toes wearing out ( and yes I am sure my horse lands heal first when walking) but he is extremely animated when gaiting and I am sure he comes down hard on the toe. I have been thinking about seeing if I have the same issue with Renegades , but they are pricy and I hate dealing with cables !


----------



## Brighteyes

I've been hearing pros and cons about each, but in the forum's opinion: gloves or epics? 

I just starting thinking about going barefoot for good. I calulated my cost of shoeing for last year's rides and found it would be cheaper and possibly better on my horse's feet to stay barefoot and use boots for rides. I only do one or two rides a month during the spring and fall. Two day 50s. Trot-able terrian _usually_; some rides are known for mud, rocks, and river crossings.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I am using Epics right now, as my horse is transitioning to barefoot, and I expect slight changes in hoof shape/size over the next few months. EasyCare told me the Epics are most forgiving of a less than perfect fit while hooves are changing, but the Gloves need a near perfect consistent fit. I usually just pull shoes for the winter, but next year I hope to keep her barefoot if she doesn't get rubs from boots. I'm thinking I'll switch to either Gloves or Renegades once her hoof shape/size is more consistent. Haven't decided which yet, but I am leaning towards Renegades...


----------



## jillybean19

Brighteyes said:


> I've been hearing pros and cons about each, but in the forum's opinion: gloves or epics?
> 
> I just starting thinking about going barefoot for good. I calulated my cost of shoeing for last year's rides and found it would be cheaper and possibly better on my horse's feet to stay barefoot and use boots for rides. I only do one or two rides a month during the spring and fall. Two day 50s. Trot-able terrian _usually_; some rides are known for mud, rocks, and river crossings.


I've never tried epics, but I love my easy boots and just about every endurance rider I know also uses them. Of course, it also helps when Dave Rabe is at your rides and rescues you when you have torn gaiters or wan to try out boots for the first time


----------

